# Black or dark background



## apappan (Oct 31, 2014)

Is there a way to change the background to black or a dark color in Lightroom 5?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Edit>Preferences>Interface Tab.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 31, 2014)

Alternately, you can Right-click on the workspace background and set it to the shade of gray you prefer.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 1, 2014)

I assume we're talking about the UI background, rather than the background of a photo....?


----------

